# Cheap stuff for rubber tramping in UK



## DIY Nihilism (Sep 5, 2017)

Hey all!
Halfords are currently having huge sales in the UK on camping supplies and other simialer stuff now that the festival season is over a lot of it could come in useful to some people. 

Decided to post in here because more UK people seem to rubber tramp than anything else. More than happy to delete and repost in a better area if preffered.


----------

